# jungle val help



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

I need some help with my Jungle val. I have a 55 gallon with 108w T5ho lighting one 10k bulb and 1 6.7kbulb I have paintball co2 and my ph is about 8. i am using pool filter sand with florite under it, I have about a half inch of florite covered by about 2 inches of pool filter sand. I put some API root tab under them with no results. I have bacoppa that is growing well and an amazon sword plant that grows well. but my jungle val doesnt grow. It isnt dying it just doesnt grow. I cut one plant expecting it to grow but it hasnt grown at all since I cut it. I left about 2 inches sticking up. I have seen some runners but they produce 1 leave thay wil grow about 1 inch then die or remain at 1 inch. What am I missing? Why doesnt my jungle val grow?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

How long have you had the vals in the tank? Some times, some plants take a bit longer to acclimate to the tank. (Couldn't say why though.) 

Are the nodes above the substrate?

I purchasing 1 red val. It died. Some ~ 8 months later, I had red vals growing in my tank. (I didn't pull the root ball out of the substrate) Now I have 20+ plants, and 2 weeks ago trimmed ~ 4' off most of them. 

Currently running 90% PFS cap, and 10% dirt. Pressurised co2, 4 t5ho lights, ~ 8hr/day. EI dosing.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> How long have you had the vals in the tank? Some times, some plants take a bit longer to acclimate to the tank. (Couldn't say why though.)
> 
> Are the nodes above the substrate?
> 
> ...


They have been in the tank for almost 1 year. I think what I have now are runners from the original plants I had in the tank. I had the plants in my 29 gallon and I moved last sept, when I moved I upgraded to a 55. In the 29 I would trim 2 feet off the leaves every week but in the 55 they just dont do well and most have died. I am going ot swap my 10k bulb for a flora max bulb once I find one because in the 29 my light had a purple glow these bubls have a yellow glow. The 29 had gravel substrate, other than that the only differnce is more chlorine in my tap water (I can smell it when running the water to adjust the temp before putting in my tank) but I use stress coat with my water changes which should tahke of the chlorine. I change 50% of teh water every week.

Im not sure if the nodes are above the substrate or not. I guess I will start there. I assumed the plants are from runners so I thought they would automaticaly grow at the right leval above teh substrate, maybe not? I will pull one up untill i see teh roots then stop and see if that triggers some growth. Any other ideas?


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

I got some pretty scraggly ones from Petco a few weeks ago. I looked online and they said to cut off the leaves to almost all the way down. I also did it because there was a lot online about them melting when you change the water parameters. maybe try pushing them down so they reach the flourite


----------

